# tank size questions



## kenneywallacr (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok i may come across as sounding dumb but here goes, (sorey dont have all sceintific names memorized yet)
Arachnids i own and tank size
Teaxes brown 2 " unsexed, 5 gallon tank
Haitian brown 3 " assumed female, 5 gallon
Rose hair 6 " female, second hand reptile tank, assumed 15 gallon (to big)
Choco gold knee 7 inch assumed male- 10 gallon
Pink zebra butty 5 " female, 10 gallons
P. Metalica 1.5 " spiderling, 2 gallon ( know it will need bigger
2 inch vinigroon, 2.5 gallon critter keeper
1.5  "? Colorado wolf spider, 2.5 gallon critter keeper
2 inch okefenokee fishing spider, 2.5 gallon critter keeper
3 scorpians in a 30 gallon divided tank
Asian forest scorpian 6"
Desert hairy scorpian 4"
Flatrock scorpian 7"

My qestion is how small can i go with the tanks while still being confertable and humaine for the arachnids, i kinda figure the 10s are too large, and may run me out of space fast, have had some of my spiders for a long while, but finaly got enough room to start me a "room of death", i defently have alot more i want to get

Also which is the best t to start breading with, want to get experince with somthing easy befor trying the p mettalia down the road (the price, speed and venom demands more experince breading first)


----------



## bryverine (Feb 25, 2016)

kenneywallacr said:


> Ok i may come across as sounding dumb but here goes, (sorey dont have all sceintific names memorized yet)
> Arachnids i own and tank size
> Teaxes brown 2 " unsexed, 5 gallon tank
> Haitian brown 3 " assumed female, 5 gallon
> ...


I get the idea but you may want to try spell checking, it could save a life:
_Please don't bread P. metallica. I find sautéing them gets tastier results._ 

On a serious note, are you taking about what final size you should put them in? Many of the tarantulas (I don't know much about scorpions) seem like they are in good sized enclosures for their size.

Based on tarantula enclosure sale sites, a 8x8x14 (~3.9 gallon) enclosure is pretty good up to 6" tarantula.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 25, 2016)

All of those enclosures are far too large. I like to give my specimens something like 4-5 body lengths of room and only 1.5tomes their length in height (for terrestrials. For arboreals I like to give like 4-5 body lengs in height (maybe less) and maybe 2-3 body lengths in width.


----------



## bryverine (Feb 25, 2016)

Haksilence said:


> All of those enclosures are far too large. I like to give my specimens something like 4-5 body lengths of room and only 1.5tomes their length in height (for terrestrials. For arboreals I like to give like 4-5 body lengs in height (maybe less) and maybe 2-3 body lengths in width.


The G. pulcheripes tank didn't seem too bad to me... then again I'm no expert. As long as it's mostly full of substrate, that's what size I was planning on moving my LP to when she gets close to that size (7").

Also @kenneywallacr take a look here for 'easiest' breeding:
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/easiest-tarantula-to-breed.91218/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Feb 25, 2016)

Most of the enclosures you have seem rather large for the Ts you have in them. Sometimes a short trip to your local convenience store will have tupperware and plastic containers big enough for most of your tarantulas with ease!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kenneywallacr (Feb 25, 2016)

How about p. Cambridgi, tridad chevron size


----------



## bryverine (Feb 25, 2016)

kenneywallacr said:


> How about p. Cambridgi, tridad chevron size


I have no idea what this means...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kenneywallacr (Feb 25, 2016)

Tank size for one of them, Psalmopoeus cambrigei


----------



## tonypace2009 (Feb 25, 2016)

kenneywallacr said:


> Tank size for one of them, Psalmopoeus cambrigei


Storm76 has a thread out for most psalmopoeus.
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/a-...eus-irminia-venezuelan-suntiger.280577/unread


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 25, 2016)

kenneywallacr said:


> Tank size for one of them, Psalmopoeus cambrigei


Tank size are related to the spider size. In general for slings, *little*, for juvenile & adults, a more *bigger* one.

10 gallon? 15 gallon? Yes, there's people that use those sized enclosures/cages but i find that an exageration, even for a genus _Theraphosa _one 

An adult 0.1 (0.1 means female) _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ (mine, for instance) is comfortable in a 40 (height) cm X 30 X 30

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bryverine (Feb 25, 2016)

kenneywallacr said:


> Tank size for one of them, Psalmopoeus cambrigei


That's like saying I need a crate that fits a dog. Well a crate for a puppy teacup poodle doesn't do the trick for an adult St. Bernard.

An_ adult P. cambridgei enclosure is not the same as one for a sling.

Check out Jamie's tarantula enclosures to get an idea about size some people use.

Where exactly is Windsor, NU anyways?_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 25, 2016)

bryverine said:


> _Where exactly is Windsor, NU anyways?_


NU (Nuoro) Sardegna (Sardinia) Italy,  "Windsor" because they love to speak English: "Ajò!" lol

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Yanose (Feb 26, 2016)

I will weigh in saying point one i think those containers are bit too large. Your T's may have trouble finding their prey in a enclosure that large. Point two for and adult P. cambrigei ie 5-7 in in size you could get away with a 14"x14"x20"inch enclosure or something to that effect

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 26, 2016)

kenneywallacr said:


> Arachnids i own and tank size
> Teaxes brown 2 " unsexed, 5 gallon tank
> Haitian brown 3 " assumed female, 5 gallon
> Rose hair 6 " female, second hand reptile tank, assumed 15 gallon (to big)
> P. Metalica 1.5 " spiderling, 2 gallon ( know it will need bigger


Speaking only in my area (ts), I can say that all of the above spiders are housed in way too large of an enclosure.

The 2" texas brown would be fine in a 16oz deli cup, and the P. metallica should (my opinion) be in a 32oz deli cup.  The hatian brown can be in a larger enclosure, but 5 gal is too big, it would do fine in a 2.5 gal.

The rosie has too much room, but for an adult, you can deal just fine with the 15 gal, although a 5 gal wouldn't be an issue.

As for the P. cam, anyone telling how big of an enclosure it needs is simply guessing as we have NO idea of its current size.   I keep them in 32oz deli cups until they are over 3" (maybe 3.5"), then they get an upgrade.   Adults can handle pretty large enclosures as they are intense feeders and lightning quick...you could probably house one in a 5 foot by 10 foot home and still never have an issue with feeding, although that would indeed be an obscene size.   Most adult enclosures work fine for them, I use large sterilite tubs for my adult....a 15 gal would work as well if aquariums are what you are into, I personally do not like them because of their ventilation restrictions (unless of course you are a professional glass blower).


----------



## bryverine (Feb 26, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Adults can handle pretty large enclosures as they are intense feeders and lightning quick...you could probably house one in a 5 foot by 10 foot home and still never have an issue with feeding, although that would indeed be an obscene size.


Huh, I never thought about making a walk-in enclosure before... I'll start drawing up some plans.
You want one that comes with a couple S. calceatum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yanose (Feb 26, 2016)

i think a massive arboretum like terrarium would be rad it would be the coolest


----------

